# bushing sentra



## HardMan-eAa- (Jun 19, 2008)

ok im getting a sevear headach causes alot of infos and getting them confuse -_- the friend at the shop told me the clunking noise is from the bushing wich is totaly damaged all of them in the rear (i counted four of them) 1 small and 1 larged for the link and two that is hook to the beam i been shoping like crazy went to all the auto place i can get to and had NO luck been reading stuff about the energy one that it makes alot of noise and not to replace EVERY single one of them with the energy one... 

my goal is to get them replace i whould perfer not to get ones that will squeak cause it my daily car and confort i have enough mices in my car lol ill take any sugestion on where to buy decent or performance bushing for everyday use 

i only found kits of the energy bushing for 27$ and it extreamly hard to tell if it got what i need thanks in advance


i did use the search but the post are outdated alot of them said that kits for b14 are not made yet (2002 posts) so now i want an update

so you guys know i am willing to go the right way im done going cheap way and getting bitten in the butt for it...however rather do it my self so tools sugestion ...actualy tools that i need to have...and so on ...


----------



## HardMan-eAa- (Jun 19, 2008)

ok im stuck i dont know where to go auto shops and anywhere eles dont have what i am looking for my car is makeing clucking noise causes the busing on the beam and link are gone and it metal to metal rubing very annoying 

i need all engine mounts replace there cracking badly and my engine is moveing way to much and im getting a new clutch and i dont want my trans case cracking causes of a lot of flexing i cant find any oem replacements and im not going to the dealer to have some low performance stuff for high price

and i need bushings for rear beam and link been searching on the internet and they make no sense and the parts dont macth been at it for 6 months now i found KITS but they dont mention any bushing i need there bushing that i didnt even know exist on my car....any directions or help will be great causes now i am lost


----------



## HardMan-eAa- (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey everyone I finaly got good pics of the thing i was talking about the rear beam the one people get bend to improove performance what is the kit called or how do I search for it useing keywords ? I whould like it replace since I allready have the suspensions out and the car lift up
























































dose anyone know what there called and how I can get replacements for the bushing ? if there called bushing


----------

